# Other new vintage slingshots



## Emily55041 (May 25, 2020)

These are some of the other slingshots we came across brand new in box!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice score


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Dang, Emily.

Trade one of these classics for a Simple-Shot Axiom Champ, or Scout LT, or a Pocket Predator Mini-Taurus OTT and start bashing some cans.

This is the forum that loves you and wants you to shoot!

Live your best life.

Take a deep breathe, aim, check your pouch hold, and let that ammo find its bullseye!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow - thats some insane collection you have...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Those are very collectible. Nice


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## Emily55041 (May 25, 2020)

They are all available for sale!


----------

